# How long after Egg Collection for bathing?



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just a quick one, had my egg collection Thursday just gone, how many days before its ok to have a bath? I know they say not to for risk of infection but really want a bath before embryo transfer as won't be able to after then.

TIA xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

After both of my egg collections I have bathed either the very next day or the day after xx


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

I was told not until after OTD! In fact, I have stuck to showers and EC was roughly 6 weeks ago only because I like my baths very hot.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, I checked with the nurses and was told at least 2 weeks because of the risk of infection. So no swimming or baths until OTD.


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhh thankyou, well that's a definite no then, oh well. Worth it in the end lets hope.    

Thankyou xxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

My clinic tell you not to have a bath for the first 24 hours & that is it, I bathed both times after egg collection & lived to tell the tale, also I bathed every day after transfer, very obviously each clinic say different. x


----------

